# Pulpería



## Chaf

En Costa Rica se le llaman pulperías a las tiendas de abarrotes pequeñas, especialmente a las que todavía tienen un mostrador y un dependiente que se encarga de buscar la mercancía necesitada y de cobrarla. Fue una sorpresa al darme cuenta que esta palabra no es tan común en muchos otros países latinoamericanos. Me gustaría saber en cuáles la es, y si alguien sabe su etimología. Buscando en la Internet encontré una plausible explicación de su origen: Debido a que las tiendas de abarrotes de otrora tenía que proveer un poquito de todo (comestibles, ferretería, farmacia, oficina, etc.) se decía que el encargado era como un pulpo, que tenía que tener sus tentáculos en todas estas áreas, por lo que se le empezó a llamar "pulpero" y por ende pulpería. ¿Qué les parece?

Chaf


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Conozco las pulquerías, pero no creo que sea lo mismo . . . .


----------



## didakticos

Según el DRAE:
_
*pulpería.* (De pulpo).
* 1.     * f. Am. Tienda donde se venden diferentes géneros para el abasto._
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

No me convence mucho la explicación de la "Irreal". Personalmente creo que viene de *pulpa*, porque originalmente era el lugar en donde se vendían pulpas de diversas frutas. Digo yo, no sé.


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí la palabra se usaba, tan así es que hasta hay un tango llamado "La pulpera de Santa Lucía", que comienza así:

_Era rubia y sus ojos celestes_
_reflejaban la gloria del día_
_y cantaba como una calandria_
_la pulpera de Santa Lucía. _
Fuente_._

La palabra figura en el DUE:


> *pulpería *(de «pulpo»; Hispam.) f._ *Tienda de diversas cosas: vinos, comestibles, mercería, etc._


 
En cuanto a la posible etimología que mencionás, puede ser... porque, al menos por aquí, de pulpos, ¡nada! (y si no es así, es "filología en pantuflas", que a mí me encanta).


----------



## didakticos

También encontré esto: *Pulpería*.


----------



## Peón

Aquí eran de lo más común. Justamente se supone que Martín Fierro empieza su cantar en una pulpería.

Leo esto en Internet: 

"Es la pulpería lo que el figón, abacería, taberna y vivandería peninsular. Allí se ven odres de vino chileno y del espeso de San Juan endulzado con arrope, botijas de aceite, botijuelos de caña, barrilitos de aguardiente de Cuyo, chifles de chicha, y, en ocultos sitios, pellejos de vino de España, que nunca pagaron almojarifazgo. En los anaqueles, alcarrazas de vinagrillo, cántaros de vino fresco, repletas botas, porrones catalanes, yerba misionera, azúcar de Asunción, jabón del Tucumán, sal de las Salinas Grandes; arropes, mazacotes, dulces, ticholos, alcorzas, petacas de orejones, zurrones de higos secos, y, a disposición de los parroquianos, aceitunas de Córdoba, aliñadas con harto picante para iniciar a beber. Sólo está vedado el vender pan y tener tahona, que las Leyes de Indias prescriben, “que el que tuviere trato de amasijo no puede ser pulpero”.
http://www.lagazeta.com.ar/pulperia.htm

Todavía existen pulperías en algunos pueblos de la provincia de Buenos Aires y La Pampa.

Saludos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Aquí no lo entenderíamos: una pulpería es una tasca, taberna, chiringuito en donde se prepara y se sirve pulpo.

Esas tiendecitas en España eran conocidas como "ultramarinos", probablemente por la abundancia de productos venidos de ultramar en sus estanterías.


----------



## oa2169

En Colombia hay muchisimos de estos establecimientos, solo que no se llaman pulperías, las llamamos "*tiendas de barrio*" o solo "*tiendas*".


----------



## Chaf

JuanitooCarlos said:


> Conozco las pulquerías, pero no creo que sea lo mismo . . . .



No, las pulquerías son los establecimientos en donde se vende el pulque, -la bebida alcohólica-. Ésto lo aprendí cuando usé la palabra pulpería por primera vez con un mexicano y éste me explicó su significado.

Yo soy un predicador y él se extrañó que yo hablara tan livianamente de ir a lo que él entendiera ser una pulquería. Desde entonces soy mucho más cuidadoso al usar esta palabra cuando hablo con ellos.


----------



## Peón

Me parece que las *"tiendas de barrio*" o "*tiendas"* no son equivalentes a lo que nosotros denominamos "pulpería". 

La pulpería era una mezcla de taberna, restaurante al paso (_fast food _dirían los amantes de la gran potencia del norte), lugar de encuentro de "solas y solos", garito, club y almacén de ramos generales. También puerto de salvación a donde llegaban los viajeros de ese mar inconmensurable y monótono que es la pampa argentina. Los caballos eran los barcos y la candela colgada del alero oficiaba de faro que visto a grandes distancias en esa llanura lisa parecía el Coloso de Rodas. 
Saludos,


----------



## oa2169

Peón said:


> Me parece que las *"tiendas de barrio*" o "*tiendas"* no son equivalentes a lo que nosotros denominamos "pulpería".
> 
> La pulpería era una mezcla de taberna, restaurante al paso (_fast food _dirían los amantes de la gran potencia del norte), lugar de encuentro de "solas y solos", garito, club y almacén de ramos generales. También puerto de salvación a donde llegaban los viajeros de ese mar inconmensurable y monótono que es la pampa argentina. Los caballos eran los barcos y la candela colgada del alero oficiaba de faro que visto a grandes distancias en esa llanura lisa parecía el Coloso de Rodas.
> Saludos,


 
No doy con el homólogo de pulpería en Colombia. Seguiré pensando.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Chaf said:


> En Costa Rica se le llaman pulperías a las tiendas de abarrotes pequeñas, especialmente a las que todavía tienen un mostrador y un dependiente que se encarga de buscar la mercancía necesitada y de cobrarla. Fue una sorpresa al darme cuenta que esta palabra no es tan común en muchos otros países latinoamericanos. Me gustaría saber en cuáles la es, y si alguien sabe su etimología. Buscando en la Internet encontré una plausible explicación de su origen: Debido a que las tiendas de abarrotes de otrora tenía que proveer un poquito de todo (comestibles, ferretería, farmacia, oficina, etc.) se decía que el encargado era como un pulpo, que tenía que tener sus tentáculos en todas estas áreas, por lo que se le empezó a llamar "pulpero" y por ende pulpería. ¿Qué les parece?
> 
> Chaf


 
En mi pueblo se llamaban MISCELÁNEA pero ya no existen, ahora con la aparición, como "reguero de polvora", de esos "minisuper" de cadena parecidos al 7-11  de los primos del norte.           (No sé si en otros paises, aparte de USA tengan tiendas SEVEN ELEVEN)

El mismo DRAE los menciona:

*miscelánea*

(Del lat. _miscellanĕus_).


*4. *f._ Col._,_ Méx._ y_ Pan._ Tienda pequeña de esquina.


----------



## Aserolf

JuanitooCarlos said:


> En mi pueblo se llamaban MISCELÁNEA pero ya no existen, ahora con la aparición, como "reguero de polvora", de esos "minisuper" de cadena parecidos al 7-11 de los primos del norte. (No sé si en otros paises, aparte de USA tengan tiendas SEVEN ELEVEN)
> 
> El mismo DRAE los menciona:
> 
> *miscelánea*
> 
> (Del lat. _miscellanĕus_).
> 
> 
> *4. *f._ Col._,_ Méx._ y_ Pan._ Tienda pequeña de esquina.


*Todavía existen!* Al menos por el norte de México.
En cuanto al 7-11 (o Siete-Once, como le dicen en México), estará difícil pero no imposible de encontrar en otras partes del mundo, digo yo.
Es como Walmart, que cree uno que se lo encontrará por todo el mundo como McDonalds. El año pasado fui a España y se me ocurrió preguntar si existía un Walmart, se me quedaron viendo con una cara que ya no me quedaron ganas de seguir preguntando. Me dijeron, 'aquí lo único que encontrarás es el Corte Inglés', y bueno, para mi mejor Al fin de cuentas es algo nuevo por conocer! (Sin contar con que *no* soy 'fanática' de Walmart)

Pero retomando el tema, para mí si tiene sentido el llamarle *Pulpería* a una tienda donde el encargado la tiene que hacer de "pulpo" ... literalmente ...
Solo como curiosidad, en México (por el norte) también se da por llamarles *"changarro"* a este tipo de tiendecitas ~ nunca me había puesto a pensar de dónde se originó/salió esta palabra!

Saludos ;o)


----------



## Erreconerre

Chaf said:


> En Costa Rica se le llaman pulperías a las tiendas de abarrotes pequeñas, especialmente a las que todavía tienen un mostrador y un dependiente que se encarga de buscar la mercancía necesitada y de cobrarla. Fue una sorpresa al darme cuenta que esta palabra no es tan común en muchos otros países latinoamericanos. Me gustaría saber en cuáles la es, y si alguien sabe su etimología. Buscando en la Internet encontré una plausible explicación de su origen: Debido a que las tiendas de abarrotes de otrora tenía que proveer un poquito de todo (comestibles, ferretería, farmacia, oficina, etc.) se decía que el encargado era como un pulpo, que tenía que tener sus tentáculos en todas estas áreas, por lo que se le empezó a llamar "pulpero" y por ende pulpería. ¿Qué les parece?
> 
> Chaf


 

No tengo idea. Lo que tú llamas *pulpería* aquí se conoce como *abarrotes* o* changarro*.


----------



## Chaf

¡Qué gran cantidad de acepciones y derivaciones han salido de esta pequeña palabra!

Aserolf: Nunca les he oído a ninguno de los mexicanos que conozco la palabra changarro, ¡¡voy a ver cómo reaccionan cuando la use entre ellos!!

Sí, en Costa Rica también se le llama tienda de abarrotes, pero al llamárseles así, se da la idea de que son más grandes y surtidas.

En cuanto al Walmart –y por ende cualquier otra cadena trans-nacional—muchas veces funcionan con los nombres de cadenas locales que han comprado. Otros originales, como el caso de un correo electrónico que me llegó, usan los nombres de estos gigantes comerciales, con su propio matiz (para no cometer plagio). El correo en cuestión decía: “Gualmar más adelante.”


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Chaf said:


> ¡Qué gran cantidad de acepciones y derivaciones han salido de esta pequeña palabra!
> 
> Aserolf:* Nunca les he oído a ninguno de los mexicanos que conozco la palabra changarro*, ¡¡voy a ver cómo reaccionan cuando la use entre ellos!!
> 
> Sí, en Costa Rica también se le llama tienda de abarrotes, pero al llamárseles así, se da la idea de que son más grandes y surtidas.
> 
> En cuanto al Walmart –y por ende cualquier otra cadena trans-nacional—muchas veces funcionan con los nombres de cadenas locales que han comprado. Otros originales, como el caso de un correo electrónico que me llegó, usan los nombres de estos gigantes comerciales, con su propio matiz (para no cometer plagio). El correo en cuestión decía: “Gualmar más adelante.”


 
La palabra CHANGARRO en México es casi tan común como "taco".

Un changarro puede ser desde una tiendita de la esquina hasta una cocina económica o tienditas de DVD's piratas.

Los changarros se distinguen por tener precios baratos en sus productos, la calidad de servicio, una peculiar higiene y porque algunas se encuentran en medio de las vías públicas.


----------



## Colchonero

Quizá no sea equivalente pero aquí en España, cuando yo era niño, había muchas tiendas que se llamaban _Ultramarinos_ y, en ocasiones, _Ultramarinos y coloniales._ En su origen, creo, eran tiendas que vendían productos de los países que fueron colonias españolas, pero cuando yo las conocí vendían productos de alimentación en general aunque conservaban el nombre.


----------



## Colchonero

Acabo de caer. Las pulperías deben ser eso que en España se llama (o se llamaba porque casi han desaparecido) _colmados_


----------



## Aserolf

JuanitooCarlos said:


> En Agüitas (Aguascalientes, Méx.), cuando se menciona "ultramarinos" nos estamos refiriendo a comida y otros productos de "ultramar", que generalmente provienen de España (vinos, acite de oliva, embutidos, jamones, etc.)


Y es que incluso en el propio país existen nombres de lugares que resultan desconocidos para algunos. Por ejemplo, cuando visité Aguascalientes me quedé sorprendida de encontrar unos restaurantes a los que les llaman "cenadurías"  ~ Me encantaron, ¡claro! pero me quedé "de a cuatro" porque nunca antes había escuchado esta palabra.


----------



## Colchonero

Las pulperías ¿serían más o menos lo mismo que lo que en Argentina se denomina _boliches_?


----------



## Chaf

Colchonero said:


> Las pulperías ¿serían más o menos lo mismo que lo que en Argentina se denomina _boliches_?



 ¡¿Boliches?! Esto si me hubiera "dejado en la luna." Para mí este lugar es en donde se juegan bolos.


----------



## duvija

En Uruguay existían pero fueron desapareciendo lentamente. Ahora hay 'almacenes' que son chicos, generalmente en las esquinas y los modernísimos supermercados, por supuesto, que lentamente van matando a los almacenes... (para que no piensen que Uruguay es lo que creen los vecinos de por acá - ni del norte ni del sur).


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela todavía hay muchas pulperías. Mi abuelo materno tuvo una hasta su muerte. Se trata de pequeños establecimientos donde se vende prácticamente de todo, aunque lo fundamental son los alimentos y, como señala el propio consultante, una de sus características es el mostrador atendido por un dependiente (o por el propio dueño, en el caso de mi viejo).

Allí se venden, además de alimentos, cosas como velas, kerosén y mantillas (para las lámparas, cuando no había energía eléctrica), estampillas, alcanfor, alpargatas, analgésicos y medicinas veterinarias, soga y pare usted de contar, todo en un local pequeñito y, por lo general, bastante humilde.


----------



## Colchonero

Chaf said:


> ¡¿Boliches?! Esto si me hubiera "dejado en la luna." Para mí este lugar es en donde se juegan bolos.


 

No, donde se juegan bolos es en las boleras. Creo que boliche (no estoy seguro) es ese tipo de tienda, almacén, bar del que estamos hablando


----------



## Colchonero

Por cierto, y por aportar otro posible sinónimo, os diré que en Asturias a ese tipo de establecimientos se les llama _chigres_; son todavía hoy muy comunes, especialmente en zonas rurales.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Colchonero said:


> Acabo de caer. Las pulperías deben ser eso que en España se llama (o se llamaba porque casi han desaparecido) _colmados_


Las pulperías, que hoy son historia en casi todo el medio rural uruguayo, tenían también algunos puntos de contacto con las ventas españolas de antaño, tal como las describe, por ejemplo, Cervantes en el Quijote. 
Saludos


----------



## Peón

Colchonero said:


> No, donde se juegan bolos es en las boleras. Creo que boliche (no estoy seguro) es ese tipo de tienda, almacén, bar del que estamos hablando


 
*Boliche *es lo que más se acercaría actualmente a lo que nosotros entendemos que era una *pulpería*. Con boliche ocurre algo curioso, el significado se fue extendiendo desde una lugar parecido a una pulpería hasta ser sinónimo de "discoteca". Aunque ésta se llame New York City y sea lo más sofisticado que pueda uno imaginarse, los jóvenes argentinos dicen "_vamos al boliche",_ bastante similar a lo que uno imagina que decía un gaucho en el siglo XIX: _-*voy a la pulpería*_. (El significado de diversión sigue estando intacto).  

Saludos.


----------



## Chaf

Colchonero said:


> No, donde se juegan bolos es en las boleras. Creo que boliche (no estoy seguro) es ese tipo de tienda, almacén, bar del que estamos hablando



Encontré esta definición de boliche: http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/boliche.

Y de bolera: http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/bolera. 

La definición de boliche incluye entre ellas la palabra bolera (que honestamente es una palabra nueva que incorporaré a mi léxico).


----------



## Chaf

Camilo1964 said:


> En Venezuela todavía hay muchas pulperías. Mi abuelo materno tuvo una hasta su muerte. Se trata de pequeños establecimientos donde se vende prácticamente de todo, aunque lo fundamental son los alimentos y, como señala el propio consultante, una de sus características es el mostrador atendido por un dependiente (o por el propio dueño, en el caso de mi viejo).
> 
> Allí se venden, además de alimentos, cosas como velas, kerosén y mantillas (para las lámparas, cuando no había energía eléctrica), estampillas, alcanfor, alpargatas, analgésicos y medicinas veterinarias, soga y pare usted de contar, todo en un local pequeñito y, por lo general, bastante humilde.



Esta definición es precisamente lo que llega a mi mente de la pulpería de antaño, las más nuevas ya no dispensan tanta variedad, ya que ahora hay ferreterías, farmacias, oficinas de correos, etc., por lo que las nuevas se dedican mayormente a proveer comestibles. Al igual que lo que algunos han comentado, las pulperías han ido desapareciendo para dar lugar a los famosos minisuper, que en realidad conllevan una contradicción de términos, ya que lo que se está comunicando es que ese establecimiento es un minisupermercado.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

En Argentina el término _boliche _es muy amplio.  Puede ser cualquier local comercial, parecido a la descripción que dieron aquí del _changarro_ mexicano.
También puede referirse a un lugar de diversión nocturna (los memoriosos recordarán los hits de los años 70, "De boliche en boliche" y "Juan Boliche" ... ver youtube)

Pulpería se refiere más bien a un establecimiento en regiones rurales.  Se vendía de todo, pero sobre todo era lugar de reunión y consumo de bebidas.  En los pueblos a la tienda con artículos diversos (que no era lugar de consumo) le quedó más bien el nombre de "almacén de ramos generales".

Todos estos nombres ya quedan obsoletos ...


----------



## Peón

JorgeHoracio said:


> Todos estos nombres ya quedan obsoletos ...


 
Creo que "boliche" sigue estando vigente para designar a esos lugares (despensa, café, tienda, etc. ) más bien pobretones o sin demasiadas pretensiones, y también para nombrar a las discotecas bailables (las no bailables se llaman "pub"). 

Saludos


----------



## swift

La explicación (?) de la Wikipedia es risible. Una evolución fonética de pulquería a pulpería es inviable, porque el pulque es un producto netamente mexicano y que se comercia allí solamente; no conozco pulquerías en ninguna otra región mesoamericana.

La otra relación entre el pulpo que pone sus manos (¿tentáculos?) por todas partes es también como de cuento.

Yo veo más lógica y viable la relación con la venta de pulpas; en Canadá por ejemplo hay una famosa Pulperie de Chicoutimi donde se dedicaban a la producción de pulpas para la fabricación de papel.

En Costa Rica, las pulperías no son únicamente tiendas de abarrotes; son puntos de encuentro donde uno se detiene a conversar con el pulpero, para enterarse de los últimos acontecimientos del pueblo. Las pulperías por lo general están muy bien surtidas, como narraba Camilo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Vuelta al posible origen, que fue la pregunta inicial, yo creo que en estos sures el nombre viene de pulpa, pero de pulpa de carne de vaca, carne sin hueso, no pulpa de fruta ni de papel. Los gauchos desayunaban, almorzaban, merendaban y cenaban carne vacuna. ¿El colesterol? Bien, gracias.
Saludos



> También hace referencia a "*pulpa*" o *carne* sin hueso. En marzo de 1605 había seis *pulperías* en la Trinidad. El día 7 de ese mes y año, el Cabildo dispuso que la *pulpería* de Juan Bautista vendiera las cebollas a seis reales el cien y los *...*


 
El barrio de San Nicolás: breve historia del centro de Buenos Aires; Juan José Cresto


----------



## swift

Exactamente. La relación entre pulpa y pulpería es más fácil; la de pulquería y pulpería, ni por dislexia, y la del pulpo que todo lo toca es una de esas explicaciones que se les dan a los turistas poco precavidos en una tarde de tragos.


----------



## Peón

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Vuelta al posible origen, que fue la pregunta inicial, yo creo que en estos sures el nombre viene de pulpa, pero de pulpa de carne de vaca, carne sin hueso, no pulpa de fruta ni de papel. Los gauchos desayunaban, almorzaban, merendaban y cenaban carne vacuna. ¿El colesterol? Bien, gracias.
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> El barrio de San Nicolás: breve historia del centro de Buenos Aires; Juan José Cresto


 
Esto es muy posible *Adolfo. *De hecho en el norte de la Argentina (no sé si en el resto del país) existe un corte o tipo de carne vacuna que se llama *pulpa*. Mi madre siempre la compraba.

Eso que viene de pulpo, como* swift, *me suena a cuento. Si un gaucho hubiese visto semejante monstruo marino por estas pampas hubiese pensado, con razón, que tal inimaginable criatura era hija del Maligno. 

Saludos


----------



## Chaf

swift said:


> ...
> 
> En Costa Rica, las pulperías no son únicamente tiendas de abarrotes; son puntos de encuentro donde uno se detiene a conversar con el pulpero, para enterarse de los últimos acontecimientos del pueblo. Las pulperías por lo general están muy bien surtidas, como narraba Camilo.



En lo que atañe a Costa Rica, la descripción de pulpería que compartes es la de antaño, es decir, a la pulpería donde se iba específicamente a comprar; pero, como el pulpero era amigable (en aras de su oficio) y la gente no vivía con la premura de la vida moderna, aprovechaban para ponerse al día con los acontecimientos de la comunidad. Muchas veces, durante la conversación llegaba otro cliente, que de igual modo se incorporaba a la conversación, de tal manera que en muchas ocasiones éstas cambiaban de oradores y receptores, salvo el pulpero, quien obtenía el espectro completo de la historia.

  Debido a la transformación de nuestra sociedad, ya esta descripción no es una realidad, ya la gente no depende del pulpero para conocer los últimos acontecimientos del pueblo, de hecho, ya muchos no utilizan su “pueblo” sino para ir a dormir, ya que trabajan en otra localidad. Además, como ha sido dicho por otros foreros, estas pulperías han ido decreciendo a pasos agigantados para dar lugar a establecimientos más complejos tipo supermercado.


----------



## ErikJon

Es común que una compañía comience pequeña con cierta especialidad, y que poco a poco crezca para incluir otros productos no relacionados con los primeros. Tengo entendido que en Canadá existe una tienda como Wal-Mart por ejemplo, que se llama Canadian Tire Company y, según el nombre uno pensaría que vendía solamente neumáticos, como tal vez vendía en su principio, cuando la verdad es que hoy en día vende de todo y sin embargo, en vez de cambiar el nombre de la empresa, retiene su nombre original. De la misma manera no debe ser tan extraño que una tiendita que comienza vendiendo pulpo, termine vendiendo otros productos adicionales y hasta que deje de vender pulpo por completo y que siga conociéndose por el mismo nombre.

Puedo agregar que, en Venezuela lo que se conoce como "minisúper" en otros países típicamente se llama "abasto", pero que obviamente es algo más grande que una pulpería. De verdad, en Venezuela la palabra "pulpería" no se conoce y más bien "bodega" se usa para decir "pulpería". (Aunque el caraqueño dice que su abuelo tenía una pulpería en Caracas; tal vez quiso decir que el abuelo tenía lo que ustedes conocen como pulpería, y que se llamaba "bodega".)

No sé si estoy equivocado, pero lo más importante para mí es entender que el concepto de una pulpería/bodega/abarrotería/etc, que yo he conocido en algunos países de Centroamérica y Sudamérica, no es que sea pequeña, sino que no es una tienda en la cual uno pueda entrar y pasar por varios pasillos; más bien es donde uno espera su turno en la fila (si hay), y entonces pide al empleado o cajero lo que necesite. Puede tener una entrada para ver los productos de lejos desde diferentes ángulos, pero típicamente el cliente no tiene la libertad de recoger los productos con sus propias manos. Más bien el empleado (o dueño) se lo recoge, se lo cobra y entonces se lo pasa por la ventanilla o por la rejas de seguridad, si hay. Típicamente hay un solo empleado o dos, tal como el dueño que maneja la caja y su hijito que recoge  productos de los estantes. Típicamente hay escaparate pequeño o vitrinas, pero a veces están tan viejos y sucios y tapados con publicidad o con rejas de seguridad, que no se ven muy bien los productos que ofrecen de todas formas, y por eso no hay ninguna comparación con los escaparates grandes que se ven en una tienda o almacen como tal; más bien al llegar el cliente a la vitrina principal, puede ver por las rejas, de lejos, casi todo lo que el dueño ofrece, en los estantes, de todas formas, y pide según lo que ve. 

A menudo la pulpería comienza muy pequeña, vendiendo cuatro o cinco productos solamente, como huevos, arroz, aceite y cosas esenciales, y va creciendo según su éxito con las ventas, para incluir bebidas gaseosas, caramelos y otras cosas. Por eso a menudo no comienza con un local como tal sino desde la misma casa del dueño, si es factible y si hay espacio, tal como por su cochera, o por una ventana que dé a la calle.

Como estadounidense me parecía muy extraño, al ver este tipo de tienda por primera vez en América Latina porque, en mi país, hasta que yo sepa, no existe, con la posible excepción de en Nueva York (donde todo es diferente al resto del país). 

No obstante en Nueva Orléans hay algo parecido que he visto. Se venden granizados (de hielo picado) en el verano, y son tan populares que muchas familias los venden por la ventana de su propia cocina (si da a la calle), y van aumentando la cantidad de sabores y tamaños que ofrecen, según el éxito de las ventas iniciales. La diferencia principal es que típicamente no venden sino solamente granizados, sin aumentar la cantidad de mercancía con otros productos, con la posible excepción de bebidas gaseosas. Sin embargo no he viajado por todo el país y por eso no puedo decir con certeza que no exista algo más parecido todavía.


----------



## yolocoloco

El Mercado "La Piedra," de Vigo, Galicia, España, se especializa en toda clase de pescado, mariscos, y demás products comestibles del mar. Aunque no entré en esta *pulpería*, estoy seguro que por la naturaleza del ambiente, allí lo que se ofrece es el pulpo, por ejemplo *pulpo a la gallega *y otros platos por el estilo.


----------



## Rocko!

Chaf said:


> ... la palabra changarro, ¡¡voy a ver cómo reaccionan cuando la use entre ellos!!


Cuidado, “changarro” a veces es peyorativo.
Respondiendo la pregunta inicial del hilo: no, por aquí en el sureste de Mx. no se conoce la palabra “pulpería”, con significado de pequeña tienda de comestibles.


----------



## Circunflejo

yolocoloco said:


> El Mercado "La Piedra," de Vigo, Galicia, España, se especializa en toda clase de pescado, mariscos, y demás products comestibles del mar. Aunque no entré en esta *pulpería*, estoy seguro que por la naturaleza del ambiente, allí lo que se ofrece es el pulpo, por ejemplo *pulpo a la gallega *y otros platos por el estilo.


Sí, el uso en Galicia ya lo expuso Valeria Mesalina en el mensaje 7


Valeria Mesalina said:


> Aquí no lo entenderíamos: una pulpería es una tasca, taberna, chiringuito en donde se prepara y se sirve pulpo.





Valeria Mesalina said:


> Esas tiendecitas en España eran conocidas como "ultramarinos", probablemente por la abundancia de productos venidos de ultramar en sus estanterías.


Sí, ese es el nombre más habitual. No sé por qué lo pones en pasado ya que todavía existen y se siguen llamando ultramarinos. La denominación que ya prácticamente ha desaparecido es la de abacería.


----------



## duvija

"Almacén de campaña"(Uruguay). "Almacén de ramos generales" (Argentina???)


----------



## Hakuna Matata

JorgeHoracio said:


> Pulpería se refiere más bien a un establecimiento en regiones rurales.  Se vendía de todo, pero *sobre todo era lugar de reunión y consumo de bebidas*.  En los pueblos a la tienda con artículos diversos (que no era lugar de consumo) le quedó más bien el nombre de "almacén de ramos generales".


Coincido plenamente con esta opinión, el componente "tomarse un trago" era fundamental. Idem con "almacén de ramos generales". En Argentina, por supuesto.
Ahora... de dónde viene el nombre... ni idea.


----------

